# Can I just skip lunch every day?



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

I tried a bland diet and fiber capsules and still got sick. Guess I cannot even eat bagels and baked chips. That's not good.I was trying to think of some places I could eat near where I work, but most of them are fast food places. There are a couple of grocery stores nearby. Would it be better if I just didn't eat lunch at all and took a nap or something? Maybe just a banana and drink some water? Or jello or applesauce? Seems like there is no point in going out to eat when you can't eat anything that's out there anyway. And how come not even a bland diet is working? That doesn't make sense. Should I eat as little as absolutely possible??? Thanks.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Not eating isn't a good thing. Have you tried eating smaller, but more frequent meals? That has really helped me since it was more the quantity than what I was eating. So, I'd have a small breakfast (we're talking a small bowl of oatmeal or a banana), some cottage cheese later one, then a granola bar and fruit for lunch, etc. Just becareful if you do this - I now trained my body to crave snacking! Even if I have a larger meal, I still feel the need to "graze"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All starch meals, like a bagel, may be part of the problem.Starches other than rice can cause symptoms because they feed the bacteria in the colon and make gas/spasms.If eating any meal causes you pain/BM's withint 15 minutes to 2 hours after the meal then you may be reacting to the signal that said "I just ate something". EVERYONE's colon gets more active after a meal, and some of us react to the signal rather than the particular food.Eating smaller meals (and small well-balanced meals not just starch) may help with that.Taking an antispasmodic 30 minutes before eating or drinking peppermint tea 30 min before eating or if diarrhea is the problem Imodium 30 min before eating may help dampen down the immediate pain/need to go/diarrhea after a meal.K.


----------

